# Lambeth Articles



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2005)

The Lambeth Articles were adopted on November 20, 1595, but not officially accepted by the Anglican Church. It was a confession modelled after a similar statement by John Calvin.



> In the introduction to Thomas Scott's translation of the _The Canons of Dort_, 1841, Presbyterian Princeton scholar Samuel Miller wrote:
> 
> " The famous Lambeth Articles, drawn up in 1595, during the reign of Queen Elizabeth, are acknowledged by all who ever read them, to be among the most strongly marked Calvinistic compositions that ever were penned."
> 
> ...



For more on the history of this creed, see here.


----------



## yeutter (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for reminding us how widely accepted the doctrine of predestination was in the 1500s


----------



## Kaalvenist (Nov 22, 2005)

Toplady relied a lot on the Lambeth Articles in his "Historical Proof of the Doctrinal Calvinism of the Church of England" (which makes up a good portion of his Works).

The Articles were incorporated into the Irish Articles (1615) of Archbishop James Ussher (hence Schaff's line about how "in Ireland they obtained for some time a semi-symbolical authority"). And the Irish Articles formed more or less the starting-off point for the Westminster Confession.

The Lambeth Articles (1595), therefore, besides being an interesting footnote in the Calvinism of the Anglican Church, form a part of the credal history of Presbyterians; and, through them, Congregationalists (Savoy Declaration) and Baptists (2d London Confession).


----------

